# G5 T3 Broadheads



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 3, 2010)

They work. :shock: 

I put my 20 pin on this deer at 25, and it still ducked enough for a higher-than-ideal shot. Still got both lungs and had a great blood trail. Went 70 yards max.


----------



## switchback (Oct 3, 2010)

Congrats on the meat. Nice hole.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 5, 2010)

good lord thats a hole. feller at work is trying them this year hope he gets to make a hole like that of his own


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 5, 2010)

That's a pretty good hole.

How did the blades hold up?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 5, 2010)

Just fine, managed to slip through the ribs 8)


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 5, 2010)

Have you seen any that have contacted much bone?

I'm currently shooting 2 blade Rage and have no complaints about them but they do tend to bend blades. Just wondering how the G5 hold up. Their fixed heads are darn near bomb proof.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 5, 2010)

No, I haven't. While I'm not a fan or rage, it'd be stupid to assume a T3 isnt stronger than a rage. The blades are thicker and more robust, and they don't have holes milled out like rages do. Plus the ferrule isn't made of aluminum :roll: 

I'm confident I could put one of these right through the shoulder of a whitetail, and that's why I chose it this year. Bad shots happen, and you need something that will ethically take the deer down in that situation.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 5, 2010)

I haven't personally experienced a Rage failure like you see talked about on the net and I've seen them go through a shoulder with nothing but bent blades, but the G5 do look like a stouter head.

I will give the Rage one thing, they could be called the Zipper. :lol:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 5, 2010)

If rage would go to all steel and beef up the blades I'd be shooting them for sure, but I've seen rage ferules mushroomed from hitting bone, which is just unacceptable IMO. Ideally you'd never put a shot on a deer that would lead to that, but like I said, stuff happens.

The deer pictured was at 25 yards and I shot it with my 20 yard pin and it still hit higher than I'd like. There's one big variable in hunting: deer. :lol:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 5, 2010)

I forgot the one downfall of T3's... the threads dont agree with trophy ridge arrows. For what ever reason the T3 kept stripping out my inserts. I called G5 and they sent me 2 free ones before I figured out what the problem was :mrgreen: 

Worked on all my other arrows though, and I haven't read anything else about the threads (prolly cause there arent many TR arrow shooters out there [which I dont understand because I've had broadheads break at the threads without the arrow snapping :shock: ])


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 5, 2010)

Don't those heads have some sort of triangular ferrule?

The best I can remember, they look almost like a thread cutting screw. :shock: I can see where those would be rough on an insert.


----------



## lswoody (Oct 7, 2010)

Good gosh!!!!! What a hole!!!! Congrats on your deer. We start next Fri. on the 15th!!!!!


----------



## jcb (Oct 16, 2010)

I look into them kind of broad head for shooting from me cross bow.I useing Muzzzy 3blades rite now with good result but allways looking for bigger holes cutting broad head =D> 
165 pound Ross tornado shot deer for me this year allready :mrgreen:


----------



## basshunter25 (Oct 21, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> I haven't personally experienced a Rage failure like you see talked about on the net and I've seen them go through a shoulder with nothing but bent blades, but the G5 do look like a stouter head.
> 
> I will give the Rage one thing, they could be called the Zipper. :lol:




What the hell is that? Is that your picture?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 21, 2010)

Not mine.

It came from a member of a hunting site that I mod. Hard quartering shot. He said amazingly enough, the deer hardly left a blood trail at all even with that gaping hole in it. I suppose because it is so high up and the blood could run into the abdomen as well but I don't think it went far enough to need a blood trail.

You never know what kind of entrance/exits you are liable to get with any head. I shot one at a hard quartering to years ago with a 3 blade wasp. It punched the normal hole between it's neck and shoulder but the exit looked just about like the hole in that picture. That deer only staggered about 15 yards and fell over dead as a hammer.


----------

